

O'Reilly - Top 2013 ebooks and videos for 50% off - imdhmd
http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/best-of-oreilly-dotd.do?code=DEAL&cmp=tw-na-books-videos-info-authornote_best_of_2013

======
omerhj
Informit.com (Pearson, Addison-Wesley Professional, Prentice Hall etc.) has a
similar 40% to 50% off deal until January 31st:

[http://www.informit.com/promotions/best-of-2013-ebook-
sale-1...](http://www.informit.com/promotions/best-of-2013-ebook-sale-139584)

This includes the ebook versions of The C++ Programming Language 4th Edition,
Programming in Objective-C 6th Edition, Peopleware and several other titles.

------
john2x
"Interactive Data Visualization" is available online for free
[http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1230000000345](http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1230000000345)

~~~
2close4comfort
And Mastering Perl is on there too! Very cool find john2x!

------
01Michael10
Do we need a story submitted every time O'Reilly has a ebook sale which seems
like is every other day? This is nothing but an unpaid advertisement and
should be down voted off the front page.

Anyone who actually is interested in being alerted on their deals probably is
on their mailing list already.

~~~
_sabe_
Also, if you are a registered member there is always the buy one get one, buy
two get two free and so on deal. So essentially you always get 50% of on
O'Reilly which is great but when you know this all other deals become
redundant... :p

------
rubiquity
Does anyone here have The Linux Programming Interface in ebook form? In the
past, I've preferred to have reference style books in hard copy because
there's nothing quite like thumbing through them. I've had my eye on this book
for a while and at $40 it seems tempting even, as an ebook.

~~~
omerhj
I bought the paper book and the ebook (pdf, epub, mobi) from No Starch Press
through this link for $70 last year:

[http://man7.org/tlpi/purchase.html](http://man7.org/tlpi/purchase.html)

I didn't end up doing as much Linux C programming as I expected but for the
little I did I found the ebook version more useful -- the paper book is hefty
and doesn't travel well. It looks great in my bookcase next to Knuth's TAOCP
though.

O'Reilly seems to source their ebook files from the original publishers so I
assume their version is identical.

